# RECALL of Defense Technology 7001 Series



## Cabbage Head (Feb 26, 2009)

More info received today.  If anyone is using these, its worth looking into.

February 20, 2009
RE: SAFETY ADVISORY UPDATE – RECALL of Defense Technology 7001 Series
Distraction Device® Products Purchased Since February 2006
This communication is an update to the safety advisory dated January 6, 2009.
Previously, we advised you about reported fuze head separation incidents involving certain Defense
Technology Distraction Device models. Since the initial advisory, there have been a few additional
incidents reported to us. Although the overall number of reported incidents represents a very small
percentage of the Distraction Devices sold, we immediately undertook a full technical evaluation into the
root cause of the incidents.
Based on our technical analysis and testing, we believe that the root cause is a weakness in the device’s
fuze head due to a change in the metal casting process used by the part supplier. During our technical
evaluation, we learned that the part supplier changed this casting process in August 2005, which resulted
in greater porosity and decreased part strength of the fuze head.
According to our manufacturing records, fuze heads made by the supplier after August 2005 were first
introduced into our Distraction Device production line in February 2006. Furthermore, we believe that the
metal casting process change roughly correlates to the dates of the recent reports of fuze head
separation incidents.
Accordingly, we recommend that agencies immediately stop using Defense Technology 7001
series Distraction Devices® Products purchased since February 2006.
At no cost to you, we will replace the affected 7001 series 15-Gram Reloads and Non-Reloadable devices
(as listed below) with re-designed fuze heads, which will be manufactured using an enhanced casting
process.
As reference, the affected Distraction Devices containing a serial number larger than the number for each
model indicated below are included in this recall:
• #7001 15-Gram Reload – serial numbers larger than 825331
• #7001SC 15-Gram Reload with Safety Clip – serial numbers larger than 829556
• #7001NR #25 Tactical Non Reloadable Distraction Device – serial numbers larger than 828787
• #7001NRSC #25 Tactical Non Reloadable Distraction Device with Safety Clip – serial numbers larger
than 854395
Effectively immediately, we will begin accepting returns of the affected Distraction Devices as listed above. We
will replace the affected reloads or devices once we ensure that the redesigned product meets our high
standards of quality and reliability. This includes an extensive testing program that we anticipate having
completed within the next two months. Once we have validated the re-design, we will begin manufacturing and
implementing our product replacement program. Alternatively, customers will have the option to request a
purchase credit or refund for any affected Distraction Devices that are returned.
To help expedite the return process, please complete the attached Distraction Device Product Return Form
and fax to our Return Authorization Coordinator at the number below.
1855 South Loop
Casper, WY 82601
307-235-2136
2
If you would like to speak directly to our Return Authorization Coordinator, please contact Shay Stephenson at
the number indicated.
Shay Stephenson
Customer Service Return Authorization Coordinator
Phone – (877) 277-1050
Fax – (877) 984-8324
Email - Shay.Stephenson@safariland.com
For agencies that require additional technical information or alternative product options, you are asked to
contact one of our Less Lethal Technical Specialists at the numbers listed below.
If you are located East of the Mississippi river, please contact:
Simon Dixon
Technical Specialist, Less Lethal
Phone – (850) 376-0637
If you are located West of the Mississippi river, please contact:
Tony Casella
Technical Specialist, Less Lethal
Phone – (573) 405-0116
Importantly, there have been no reported injuries as a result of the reported fuze head incidents.
Nonetheless, our discovery of the metal casting process change and its correlation to the reported
incidents represents an area for concern, not only for us but for other manufacturers that use fuze head
parts from the same supplier in their products.
Since the safety of law enforcement officers is of the utmost importance to us, as an industry leader, we
are proactively letting you know of the situation and will keep you informed of progress while we complete
our testing of the redesigned fuze head.
We will post this notice, as well as future notices, to our web site at www.Defense-Technology.com. In
the mean time, you can also direct questions to me at the number listed below.
We appreciate your attention to this matter.
Sincerely,
Kerry Hruska
Product Category Manager, Less Lethal
(877) 248-3835


----------

